# Murph & Santa



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Got to meet today lol  He's such a pro at these silly photoshoots...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Very very cute!

I couldn't get Jackson to sit on Santa's lap this year.

Last year, he suffered thru it for me, had his ears down in the photo, lol. I felt terrible. This year he clearly did not wanna do it, so I did not want to stress him out.

Murph looks like a pro.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How nice he doesn't have this look in his eye's....... OH the horror ........... I can't remember what movie that's from. It's on the tip of my tongue. That's how mine looked when I had one done. Murph looks great.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought about it, but I knew it wouldn't work out. Aspen is a little aloof with some strangers, so I had to say no to santy.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, Muph is a doll. What a cute photo!
If I tried to get Mol to do that, we'd have the google eyes from hell!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> I thought about it, but I knew it wouldn't work out. Aspen is a little aloof with some strangers, so I had to say no to santy.


Same here. Avery could never do it.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

What a good boy I tried with Barney but beig a puupy he is difficult to stay still.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We did the Santa thing last year and it was a disaster. all the commotion really distracted the dogs, and then the kids taking the photos were doing a worse job than me, and that's saying alot. They all had red eyes, faces covered up, Santa holding my little doxie with the bad back in a way that made me cringe, etc.

So this afternoon I'm going to TRY to get photos in their red Christmas sweaters. No Santa but I'll make my husband say ho ho ho.

Murphy looks great. He is definitely photogenic and knows how to ham for the camera!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Penny I like your little kitty toes. I have to get my avatar changed.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> Got to meet today lol  He's such a pro at these silly photoshoots...


that's a lame looking santa lol. where's his mouth? where's his belly, and could he look any more nerdy 
good thing Murphy is extra cute to make up for it P


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol id like to see what would happen i we brought our dogs to sit on santa's laps.


malluver1005 said:


> I thought about it, but I knew it wouldn't work out. Aspen is a little aloof with some strangers, so I had to say no to santy.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm lucky, NOTHING flusters Murphy. Nothing. He's afraid of nothing lol. He was like "hey what's up Santa, let's do this."


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> lol id like to see what would happen i we brought our dogs to sit on santa's laps.


Now now, we don't want to see santa in the ER now do we LOL!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Now now, we don't want to see santa in the ER now do we LOL!


haha idk about you but winston is my lapdog haha im sure santa could handle it haha.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Murphy is adorable! I don't think I could pull off the Santa thing with my guys either........


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh, Muph is a doll. What a cute photo!
> If I tried to get Mol to do that, we'd have the google eyes from hell!


penny......off topic, but i'm stealing your tag line. it's perfect.....


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He has the cutest little face!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Murphy's picture with Santa is very cute!


----------

